# nolvadex during cycle to control acne?



## jms_peake (Oct 27, 2009)

Hope this is the right thread to post this not sure if it sould be in personal care but hear goes

Ive still got acne from my last cycle, after pct last time about 4 weeks after my back, neck and shoulders blew up bad.

So anyway im on another cycle now about 3 weeks in but ive been reading on another fourm if you add nolvadex during the cycle about 20 mg/day for 3 weeks doen to 10mg/day forr the rest will calm it down, so my question is does this work?

As i really want to get rid of this fcuking acne! i know its a side and you will get some but mine is really bad at the moment so any input woulsd be great


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

As far as I know Nolvadex will do nothing for acne. Get some panoxyl 10 cream from off the internet, this done the trick for me. Failing that you might need accutane but I think that is a last resort as it can have some bad sides, hope this helps


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Acutally AIGW your wrong, Estrogen causes acne and NOT test it self.

So controling estrogen will help acne.

Saying that nolvadex is a poor AI choice. i just posted in another thread as to why.

Acne prone guys i get to run letro when i on 1g test per week, and most report low to NO acne.

Aromasin is the better choice in controling estrogen. Letro for gyno and high levels of T


----------



## jms_peake (Oct 27, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Acutally AIGW your wrong, Estrogen causes acne and NOT test it self.
> 
> So controling estrogen will help acne.
> 
> ...


at what doses?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Depends on what doses your steroids are and what A.I you chosse to use, plus it is also individual some need more some need less


----------



## jms_peake (Oct 27, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Depends on what doses your steroids are and what A.I you chosse to use, plus it is also individual some need more some need less


ok im on 500mg test e and 200mg norma deca with dianabol for 6 weeks as a kick start i think i would choose aromasin out of the two. i have some nolvadex left from my last pct do you not think thats good enough for the job then?


----------



## Alrite-Geezer (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah i consider myself as acne prone, as a result, i didnt touch test for 2 years after bad acne. But i ran a 6wk test prop 100mg ED, with adex 0.5mg EOD not so long back, and had no acne... im now cruising for 6wks on 125mg sust EW, so i dropped the adex... and now i have acne again (well a couple of spots, nothing major) so i think it definatly helps to run an A.I, IME anyways.


----------



## Alrite-Geezer (Jul 5, 2008)

jms_peake said:


> ok im on 500mg test e and 200mg norma deca with dianabol for 6 weeks as a kick start i think i would choose aromasin out of the two. i have some nolvadex left from my last pct do you not think thats good enough for the job then?


How much dbol are you using mate?? 30mg or over i find it bad for acne myself, yet im fine and have little to none on 20mg...

also mate, nolva is generally not recommended for use with 19nor compounds like deca, as it 'can' cause prog. related gyno, which is a b1tch to get rid of by all accounts. Not saying it will, as others probly use it with out any problems, TBH though its not something i would not risk myself, prevention is better than cure and all that!!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Start with 12.5mg/a day aromaisn, Myself i need 25mg/ a day to control estrogen sides.

Nolvadex lowers IGF-1 and GH level so its bad in many ways, plus its only a SERM not a A.I

Ge the job done correctly mate.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dbol is one of the worst drugs for raising estrogen hence the bad acne from it


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Acutally AIGW your wrong, Estrogen causes acne and NOT test it self.
> 
> So controling estrogen will help acne.
> 
> ...


 In my experience mate it does absolutely nothing for acne. Not to sure on the scientific side but in the real world I dont think it helps at all. Not sayin youre wrong but from personal experience I wouldnt tell someone to take nolva for acne


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I didnt, I said nolva was POOR on all counts

Letro,aromasin or adex will help control acne


----------



## jms_peake (Oct 27, 2009)

Alrite-Geezer said:


> How much dbol are you using mate?? 30mg or over i find it bad for acne myself, yet im fine and have little to none on 20mg...
> 
> also mate, nolva is generally not recommended for use with 19nor compounds like deca, as it 'can' cause prog. related gyno, which is a b1tch to get rid of by all accounts. Not saying it will, as others probly use it with out any problems, TBH though its not something i would not risk myself, prevention is better than cure and all that!!


50mg


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> I didnt, I said nolva was POOR on all counts
> 
> Letro,aromasin or adex will help control acne


 Saying that when I started using the panoxyl i got for acne I also started on 2.5mg ed letro cos of suspected gyno. So you think that would have helped the acne also? cos it did clear up


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

When i first started using steroids i had BAD acne. from everything it really sucked.

But i also NEVER used a AI < through lack of knowledge> I went clean for 2 years in that "off" period i used 20mg/ed accutane for 10 weeks, My skin went PERFECT.

Im now running tren and Test < high doses> with Var and have NO acne. nothing. !

I am running letro ( as i find it more cost effective) plus im one of the lucky ones. idont get sore joints and low sex drive i function just fine,

Just run aromasin < exemestane> after to stop rebound.

as i said ESTROGEN causes acne and NOT testosterone per se


----------



## jms_peake (Oct 27, 2009)

I have to admit it is lack of knowledge thats why im on here asking about it, i didnt run a AI on my last cycle same cycle really just 250mg test e, But what got me is i was fine on it last time no acne at all it was only after 4 weeks past my finish of PCT it hit hard??? which i didnt really understand at all.

Im going to order Aromasin and do the doses you said rambo and hope that works this time round......


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Becaue during PCT hormones < estrogen> are all over the shop. Aromaisn is a suicide drug meaning NO rebounds, keeping levels more stable.

PCT is often a time for acne break outs. some can be effected by clomid aswell.

Adex will work. but it can cause rebound problems < i for one rebound hard from adex> hence i suggest aromasin. Works like a charm EVERY time,

Letro can be used < as it more cost effective> then run aromasin after < to stop rebound>

Will also work just fine


----------



## jms_peake (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheers for all the help on this


----------

